# Plastisol Transfer paper



## dooleysathletic (Jan 2, 2011)

What are some good brands of plastisol transfer paper...We are looking to do a one color white on navy shirts. Currently my customer is picking out vinal cut 3/8" names and positions. Im thinking of printing the names to save some time. Is the same paper used for Hot split and cold peel? I hear the T-75 name out there. Is that the way to go? Can I use Ricoh transfer paper from conde for plastisol?

Your help is appreciated..

Happy New Year

Jim


----------

